
Cancelled: Ambitious Dyson Electric Car – 600m Range – 0-62 in 4.8 Sec - jv22222
https://www.engadget.com/dysons-electric-car-n526-085341772.html
======
zabhi
The title should be changed to say 965kms or 600 miles. 600m reads as 600
meters for rest of the world.

~~~
pizlonator
Maybe it was 600 meters and that’s why they cancelled it.

~~~
rishav_sharan
Lol. I thought the same after reading the title. They probably cancelled it
due to its absurd range

------
Animats
_" Each Dyson electric car would have needed to make £150,000 to break even"._

The electric supercar market is well-covered. The good electric replacements
for the Toyota Corolla and the Ford F-150 have yet to ship.

